# Replacement connection/thread for CO2 regulator



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a JBJ regulator that is missing the needle valve and solenoid. I removed the solenoid since it was broken, but since JBJ decided to glue all the parts together to prevent removing anything I had to break the solenoid off and I lost the connecting piece between the needle valve and the main solenoid.

All I am looking for is some type of connecting piece between the regulator and the needle valve, I don't want to add a solenoid valve. However, I don't know the thread size or where to look for the part. I also need a new needle valve since that was broken as well (I have the intact glass bubble counter though). Can any gas-guru help me out?

This is what my regulator looks like now:









This is the original regulator:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not a guru but I think what you need is a female brass connector on both ends, probably 1/4", to connect the needle valve and regulator together w/o the solenoid... You can get that at your local HD/Lowe's, bring them to the store so you could test fit before buying 


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm I think I tried that back home a few months ago at Home depot but none of the plumbing fittings worked, the CO2 thread is much smaller, not sure what the threading is though.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I bet it's 1/4 npt. You should be able to get a replacement at a good welding supply store. Take it down there and show it to them.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

All the regulators that I have taken apart have a 1/4" NPT port. The solenoids and needle valves have either male or female 1/8" NPT.

In your picture of the JBJ regulator, it looks like the hex nipple that connects the regulator to the solenoid is the same on both ends. Is this correct or is the end of the nipple that goes to the regulator's port larger?

Which of these two parts does the regulator to solenoid adapter look like?

1/4" NPT x 1/8" NPT reducing hex nipple









1/8" NPT or 1/4" hex nipple









There are some good choice of needle valves. The cheapest may be the Fabco NV-55-18. A little better needle valve is the Ideal 52-1-12 with a knob handle or the V52-1-12 which has a Vernier micrometer handle. The needle valves are brass and they have 1/8" NPT ports. I prefer the Ideal, but both are very good.

Fabco NV-55-18









Ideal V52-1-12 with Vernier caliper handle (Sorry, this is the stainless steel model; I don't have a picture of the brass model)









Ideal 52-1-12









To connect the needle valve to the JBJ bubble counter, you need a 1/8" NPT nipple. You can get plain nipples and those that have a hex in the middle so that you can use a wrench to tighten it. I prefer the hex nipples, but either will work.

plain nipple









To connect the regulator to the needle valve, you may be able use the threaded nipple that is sticking out of the regulator if it is 1/8" NPT. Is it salvageable? I can't tell from the picture what size the nipple is.

If you can use the nipple sticking out of the regulator and it is 1/8" NPT, you just screw on your needle valve. You'll need to get one of the two 1/8" nipples that I suggested to connect the needle valve to the bubble counter. You'll need to either use Teflon tape or a non-hardening Teflon based pipe joint compound.

If the part sticking out is 1/4" NPT, you will need a 1/4" female NPT x 1/8" male NPT reducing adapter.

Swagelok (B-4-RA-2) Brass Pipe Fitting, Reducing Adapter, 1/4 in. Female NPT x 1/8 in. Male NPT









Does this make sense, Zapins?
Left C


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm the nipple coming out the regulator is about 0.9 cm across, so around 1/3 inches? If you measure the threading and not the flat end. Maybe its 1/4" though I'm not sure.

Unfortunately I can't get this nipple out of the regulator since JBJ in their infinite wisdom decided to permanently bond it inside. Probably so you have to buy another regulator if something goes wrong. I had to battle the damn thing to get the solenoid off, nearly broke my pair of pliers/hex tool.

I neglected to mention I actually have a spare 3 way manifold.










I think each outlet has a needle valve attached with the correct fitting for the bubble counter. The manifold also has the same size end as the nipple coming out my regulator.

Is there anything with two female ends that I can use to connect the two? Something like the Fabco NV-55-18 picture but without the needle valve part.

Also, I'm extremely impressed that you know all this stuff about gas fittings, this is one of my weak areas. Probably because its all in inches instead of metric


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Hmm the nipple coming out the regulator is about 0.9 cm across, so around 1/3 inches? If you measure the threading and not the flat end. Maybe its 1/4" though I'm not sure.


This is probably 1/8" NPT. I measured a male 1/8" NPT and it was 0.9 cm. A male 1/4" NPT is about 1.3 cm.

The crazy part is that these 1/8" NPT and 1/4" NPT parts do not measure 1/8" and 1/4". It's another goofy US thing. Like dealing with K2O, P2O5, etc in fertilizers. Just plain goofy!



Zapins said:


> Is there anything with two female ends that I can use to connect the two? Something like the Fabco NV-55-18 picture but without the needle valve part.


You can probably find a coupling at hardware stores, Lowe's, Home Depot, plumbing supply, etc. to fit your JBJ tripod.

For reference, here is Swagelok's B-2-HCG Brass Pipe Fitting, Hex Coupling, 1/8 in. Female NPT. If you can't find one, you can get this one.










If you would happen to need the 1/4" NPT, it's B-4-HCG.



Zapins said:


> Also, I'm extremely impressed that you know all this stuff about gas fittings, this is one of my weak areas. Probably because its all in inches instead of metric


It's really simple. There are two sizes used; 1/4" NPT and 1/8" NPT and they don't even measure 1/4" and 1/8". A rat or octopus can learn this. 

I wish that the US would go metric. It is much easier. Heck, our monetary system is metric.


----------

